# B.A.S.S. weekend series coangler...



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Making a stop at Mosquito! Two more on Erie!!! I think I can squeak by on the Buckeye and RockyFork...willing to try!

Looking to link with coangler to guarantee we both get to fish.

Email [email protected] 

Nip


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck finding one Nip!
It sounds like a blast, sure wish I met the standards you fish by!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Standards...???  

I just hope my partners make it to my house by 3am and that they bring me some sort of a 24oz dark coffee with 3 creams and 4 sweetnlows. !%

Liquid you ought to jump into at least Mosquito...good experience and before the "madness"!!! Let me know!

Nip


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I would love too..
But if you want a person who is better at losing fish then is at catching them then I am game... 
PS I sent you a pm...


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Man you should do it liquid. I would love to but got to much going on i plan to get into the bass or flw/bfl in the coming years.

How is it set up do you fish together or do the non boaters in the bass, bfl, flw go in different boats by draw? I haven't checked that out. 

ABA is running the bass weekend series for bass now as well aren't they.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

If the position is still open let me know!! Im very interested!

Dave


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Nip

I fished the event on Chautauqua sp? last year plus the championship on the Potomac river it was really well ran alout like NOAA  . 


Mark


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Just to clarify how the linking works with the BASS events, an angler and co angler link together when they sign up for the tourney. This guarantees that both get to fish the tourney the boater as a boater and the co angler as a co angler. This does not guarantee that they will fish with each other and more then likely they won't. During the tourney boaters weigh their own fish while co anglers weigh their own. I haven't checked to see if the co anglers share the weight of their boater but I don't think they do. If anyone has checked the rules on this you might want to post. It's a great looking schedule for sure. Reel Lady will be out of state for the first one or two of them so that will exclude me from fishing them.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.abaproam.com/bws_rules.php

Linking registration for this amatuer series only allows us both a guaranteed spot in the field, in the event of more of one or the other signs up... these are draw events. Check out rule #4 above for more.

Keep me posted!!!!

Nip


ps...just read Reelmans post...same wavelengths!!!


----------



## TeAm_BoAtBoYs (Apr 3, 2005)

im deff interested in fishin this year. i am just not sure if i will be a boater or non yet. who knows its still early....


----------

